# Lake Erie Tackle Shortage



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

I was told it was going to happen,,didn't believe um.
I was wrong  

While China and India are sucking up metals and materials, we are shorted HUGE in the Tackle shop industry.

It STARTED LAST WEEK AND IS GETTING WORSE, I order copper Stinger Scorpion spoons 50% are out of stock! Jet Divers/Dipseys (Black) shortage.

Stock up,where ever you shop, get the colors you may think you need for the rest of the season NOW!
(If you have an indate Dick's coupon,, now is the time to use it!)
This link can help identify the spoons to pick up for the rest of the season.
www.spooncaddy.com
LOOK FOR SPOON CHARTS ON THE LEFT of this page!

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the timely "heads up" Dave! 

This brings to mind the question of what the rest of the iceberg looks like?!!
With so much domestic steel no longer existing, the cost of most steels are going to have to rise, making all goods made with steel more expensive.
It sounds like they are ramping up the prices more. We are going to take a continued hit in our lives worse from here on out in this area too, along with the gases we buy. 

Yet another way that we are seeing the "leveling" of world wealth. Its completely unnecessary. If the globalists weren't running afraid that someone might resist them.
If they did it right they wouldn't need to worry about that.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Good thing I put in another order for more this morning.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Does that include the one's we bought today? I cataloged mine tonight and also changed to the Siwas Hooks.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I just lost a lot of tackle and will be buying more.

I got started tonite.

1. Lucky Craft Pointer 100 Ghost Minnow
2. Rapala Xrap Size 10 Purple Gold
3. Rapala Countdown Size 9 Hot Mustard Muddler
4. Rattlin Rapala Size 8 Red Crawdad
5 Strike King Bitsy Titanium Pro-Model 1/8 oz dual blade spinnerbait
6. Strike King Pro Model Weedless Tube Head Size 3/8 (for when the river is Up or I'm fishing a reservoire)

Am I off to a good start? Other than the lucky craft everything was on sale about 40% off list.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Would have stocked up on them when we were at your shop Sunday.We'll stop in again next trip.Need some sir walleye stingers.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Sir Walleye should be in 2 weeks,maybe.
Sorry, like I said I heard it was coming and didn't believe them. I thought they were trying to get me to buy more spoons!

Hetfieldinn,, your picture there is an awesome work of art. 
The caddys are great on the boat and you can't beat them to protect your spoon investment. 
When I saw that pic, I almost choked on the burger I was eating!  

Take care, load up! No relief in site, the largest distributor of Stinger is running out. Again I tried ordering today, 70% out! All the good stuff poof.

Bait Dave


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Dave, what other spoons do you have up there? How are the other manufacturers doing with this shortage?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

maybe it is due to the high demand.shines bait said he dragging out a lot of older stuff he had put away and it is sellin again due to all the walleye around. the crib area looks like the scene from jaws where all those boats are ready for the hunt.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Advanced Tackle (Stinger)www.mistinger.com is having a tough time getting the blanks to make the spoons. Then there is the painting cycle. On top of that WALLEYE fishing is rocking like mad. Demand on copper spoons is huge!
====Shortage!
Please note: On the Stinger spoon chart , the scorpian size spoons DO NOT HAVE TAPE ON THEM!

Spoke to Chip,owner of Wolverine Tackle company makes Jr.& Mini Streak spoons. www.catchmorefish.com .There are alot more colors he now has out than shown on the charts on that site. 
He said he has 50,000 blanks. I would say he is loaded.
He makes a super quality product. Unfortunately he doesn't have all the colors that Stinger have at this point. 

Hope this answers your question,,OH ,Olde Pete's his supply is up and not in danger. www.olepetestackle.com

Bait Dave


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Advance Tackle (Michigan Stinger) does not have a shortage of blanks. I don't know where you get your information, but it is wrong.
Just because the wholesaoers are gunshy from last year, don't blame the manufacturers for their shortsightedness.
I talked to the owners today, and yes, they are swamped with orders and filling them as best they can.
yknotfrank


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The guy I get mine from hasn't heard of a shortage either. I put in an order of 120 spoons this morning in various colors. He said they'd be on my doorstep by Wednesday, at the latest.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

it does kind of seem odd that suddenly there would be a shortage of fishing lures.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

If anyone needs spoons contact yknot. It seems he has a good supply.


Bait Dave




Geez Crawdiddy,,,I laugh my tail off every time I see your avatar!


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

This is a response to "Bait Dave" about his scathing message this morning about me.

Let's start with the name, "YtwotFrank".

Is this your attempt to put me in my place by referring to me with a degrading slur of my handle? That's pretty childish and crude, especially on a forum that may be read by children.

Nothing in my statement implied that you were short of product. I am glad that you have plenty of Stingers.

You asked if I talked to Terry from Stinger. No I didn't. I talked to his wife, Jean. I asked if they had a shortage of blanks, to which she replied, no. She wanted to know where that rumor started, and I told her. Bait Dave. She didn't know who you were, so I reminded her that you were the guy at the Baumler's Wholesale Show that wanted Advance Tackle (Stinger) to pay for half of his booth at the Cleveland Sport Show. You told Terry that Reef Runner was already picking up half the tab. When Terry asked me if Reef Runner was spotting you, I said that I would check with Scott Stecher, who, in turn, told me that he had never heard of you. The funny part came when Scott and I walked up to the Stinger booth and there you were, sitting in front of Terry. I introduced Scott to you and left. I cannot comment on what transpired after that, except we had a good laugh at lunch.

As for my few posts on this site, I just want to say that yes, I am a charter captain and have been for 15 years. I do not post about my catches or where I fish. If you want to know what I am doing or where I am fishing, take the time to either call me, e-mail me, or show up at the dock in the morning. I do not lie to people or mislead them. I don't talk on the radio. My friends call me on my cell phone. Just because I am a charter does not mean that I must share information with the world. There are a couple other charters and a couple recs that I work with and share info. The messages that I posted were to "help folk out" my offering them a deal on Storm baits and Mack baits for a mutual friend of ours. Was I making money on these baits? NO!!

The good people of Advance Tackle have chosen to sponsor me. These are terrific people who I talk to two or three times a week. I have spent time at their house in Boyne Falls, Michigan, playing in the paint room making up color combinations.

I have other sponsors that I stick up for also. Reef Runner, Raymarine, Vector, HT, Fins Line, Okuma, Minn Kota just to name a few. Ask me about their products and I will tell you the truth about them.

"Not a reason to lie though" If you doubt that I talked to the Stinger people, please feel free to call them to confirm. 1-231-549-3640. Ask for Jean, Terry ot Rob.

Instead of ranting on the internet, please call me in the future if you have a problem.

I am glad that your rant was zapped, but I do have a hard copy of it. I will keep it a a reminder. This post will probably get dusted too, but I will make a copy of it in case you don't get to see it, but hear about it.

yknotfrank


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I am sure glad you cleared it up! I also think it was a class move to offer to work out the problems via phone or in person, as opposed to doing on it on here. I would hate to see one more capt. run off.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Play nice kids. What one person is told may and is quite often different than what another person is told, remember that. I have been told by a salesman that he could't get certain type maintenance parts because the company is low or out of stock when later the same day a salesman from a different company that supplys maintenance item tells me he can get all we want? Go figure. This may indeed be the case here. Again play nice or we'll take your toys away.  
yknot: If michigan stinger wants to donate some of their spoons to the site for us to pass out to our members to "field test" Have them contact me. We receive items of all different types and would be glad to have them join us.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Dale thanks for trying to get some of those spoons for field testing. Your work is not unnoticed!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK now here's a few pictures of my new Mega spoon boxes. The first is 4" spoons. The second it smaller stinger and silver streak with a few wiliams thrown in. Neat boxes. I still need more stinger type spoons to fill the second box  Donations are welcome!! Here are a few pictures:


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I love spoons!!!

here are my faves 

ACME Kastmaters 1/4 => 1/2 oz
ACME Little Cleos 1/4=2/5 oz (especially perch color)
Rapala Spoons
Generic non painted spoons.
Dardevles (I wish they actually made thinner dardevles)

I've also got a westport wobbler. People need to fish more spoons.

Dales got me drooling, I'd like to give each of those spoons 100 casts and see what I got. Or troll!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx yknot. i get hailed sometimes as you on the vhf. freyedknot


----------

